# Looking for club close to Rockdale Co.



## Phishman (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm currently looking for a hunting club (deer & turkey) with-in a half hours, or so, drive from Rockdale Co. I mostly bow hunt, but have been know to pick up a rifle when the mood hits me. I currently belong to a club in Warren Co, but that's too far to drive with gas prices constantly going up. Let me know what's out there...


----------



## 06 Strat (Jan 7, 2012)

*Club in Putnam Cnty Needs 4 members for 2012*

We are a small club with only 8 members total that has been in existance for 44 years.  The 360 acres are divided into 9 equal sections.  Each member hunts their own section. Section selection is determined by seniority. You are allowed to hunt other members section with that members explicit permission.  Camp available with electricity.  Logging roads run through property so access is not a problem.  Approximately 60% 15+ year old pine, the balance good hardwoods with creek bottoms.  We are a modified QDM club with spead/point minimums and doe limits.  We are primarily family based, looking for men that want to teach their sons/daughters the art of deer hunting.  Membership is ~$600.00 per member, children of members under 16 hunt that members section and there is no charge for them.  Members are not allowed to bring guest hunters until the first Monday after Thanksgiving.  If you want to bait and shoot, shoot anything that passes within range, go to the woods in the middle of the day and burn up amunnition or hunt other members sections without permission, we're not interested.  If you have interest feel free to call me at 678-787-3877.


----------



## jimbos103 (Feb 11, 2012)

i have 1200 acres in green co  dues 600.00  for more details call me at 770-262-2378


----------



## comptoncarroll (Feb 12, 2012)

Have a club in jones county next to cedar creek dues are $650. You can call me at 706-468-1899


----------



## thesilverbullet (Aug 31, 2012)

i have a small club in green county need 3 members , call david  @404-456-4364


----------

